
Healthy lifestyle may cut risk of dementia regardless of genes - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jul/14/healthy-lifestyle-may-cut-risk-of-dementia-regardless-of-genes
======
Yuval_Halevi
>A recent report suggested a third of cases could be prevented by tackling
factors such as exercise, blood pressure, hearing, and diet.

Few people in my family have dementia.

\--

Interesting one

It starts at a pretty early age (around 70). Most of my family member who has
dementia didn't have a healthy lifestyle at all so I'm this research actually
gives me goosebumps because despite the genes I might be able to change the
future I was pretty certian I gonna meet.

